# The Best Gloves Money Can Buy



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

The topic of gloves in the work shop has been beaten into the ground. The one area no one seems opposed to their use, and reasonably so, is in the matter of finishing.

A little stain or dye goes a long ways. Sometimes, about a week of scrubbing, long ways. Obviously, having gloves to protect your hands from stains, dyes, finishes and even glue makes the task much more tolerable - after the fact.

I find myself moving from project to project. For example, I might apply stain to one and set it to dry. Then I might go turn something, then grab some "lathe juice." Another project might call for a coat or two of hardening oil, then it, too will have to be abandoned to "dry" (okay, harden). Again with time, I might take up a picture frame, then apply a coat of poly, shellac or some other finish that requires me to glove up or get my hands messy.

Needless to say, you can go through a lot of disposable gloves in a day. Often, you can, carefully peel them off, but, just as with good fitting, more expensive gloves, that can be a nuisance.

I thought there had to be a better way, so I dug through my glove box (yep, I have one) and found several pair of reusable gloves. I chose one and cut it back to about my wrist. Just far enough back to protect my hands from things without coming off. Today I test drove them and they worked great. 

By trimming them back, they're quick to put on and easy to get off, so I'm more inclined to use them for quick touch ups and such.

Gloves I have been ignoring for years are now the best gloves my money can buy [until I go out in the cold, then it's the other ones].


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

brilliant....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Doesn't the stain soak through?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Good gloves is a must for my doctor. >


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Doesn't the stain soak through?


I believe Kelly is talking about reusable chemical gloves...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nitrile for me.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, +1 for nitrile. I get a pack of 50 of the 7 mil ones from HF. I do reuse them over the course of a finishing project. Kind of a pain to get off but you just gotta use them.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I have four or five packs of nitrile gloves around the shop. As the post indicated, stopping to put them on and peel them off for quick jobs is a nuisance, thus the use of heavy duty, reusable gloves, like Stick posted.

Nitril gloves are still great, when I'm doing a project that requires me to wear gloves for an extended period, but these stomp all over them for short jobs.

I'll post photos later today.



PhilBa said:


> Yeah, +1 for nitrile. I get a pack of 50 of the 7 mil ones from HF. I do reuse them over the course of a finishing project. Kind of a pain to get off but you just gotta use them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

another tidbit..


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a pair of those chemical resistant gloves. Like wearing a pair of boxing gloves. I got three boxes of nitrile on sale plus discount coupon at Harbor Freight.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

What if a guy just dipped his hands in this stuff? 



Seriously though , I'm suprised someone hasn't found a magic formula to do just that


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I too use the nitril gloves from HF. Yes, a PIA to remove without tearing, but they work great for what I need them for. I have used the heavier gloves once or twice, but find them too bulky for my liking.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> What if a guy just dipped his hands in this stuff?
> 
> Seriously though , I'm suprised someone hasn't found a magic formula to do just that


there is...

here's one and there are a lot of varieties...

PrimeShield US - The World's Best Liquid Glove! - Home


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> there is...
> 
> here's one and there are a lot of varieties...
> 
> PrimeShield US - The World's Best Liquid Glove! - Home


I'm thinking something more like liqued rubber so you can get a better grip on tools etc


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> I'm thinking something more like liqued rubber so you can get a better grip on tools etc


that exists to or just mix some sand in w/ the liquid glove..


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

FYI, the Aztecs used to dip their feet in raw rubber to create a form-fitting boot or shoe.


----------

